# Acoustic Zen MC2 - best digital interconnect in this price range?



## korzena

Hi,
   
  I am looking for a good digital interconnect up to around $300.
  I've gone through numerous reviews/opinions/personal impressions and encountered different good cables, however one of them - Acoustic Zen MC2, stucked out for me, because of:
   
  -good dynamics
  -deep and wide soundstage
  -naturalness and musicality
   
  ...the exact things I am looking for in digital interconnect. 
   
  However I've also heard that this interconnect can be a bit lean sounding, which is not good! 
   
  Please share your impressions of AZ MC2 or recommend another digital cable within that price range that will provide me the above-mentioned features.
   
  Thank you!


----------



## JRG1990

I don't what nonsense you've been reading but thats a load of rubbish, the important specs with a coax cable are 75ohms , low resistance keep it to the shortest lenght possible, id recommend this 1 http://www.bettercables.com/digital-coax-silver-serpent-anniversary-edition.aspx or the Supra Trico Digital Coaxial Cable these are the best a coax cable can get or http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm , there all sound the same completly transparent.


----------



## korzena

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> I don't what nonsense you've been reading but thats a load of rubbish, the important specs with a coax cable are 75ohms , low resistance keep it to the shortest lenght possible, id recommend this 1 http://www.bettercables.com/digital-coax-silver-serpent-anniversary-edition.aspx or the Supra Trico Digital Coaxial Cable these are the best a coax cable can get or http://www.bluejeanscable.com/store/digital-audio/index.htm , there all sound the same completly transparent.


 

 This 'nonsense' is spread all over the web
  Actually I have the digital cable from Blue Jeans and I like it especially for dynamics and sound weight, but it sounds a bit grainy and I know it is not optimal digital cable in my system as I have already tried better digital interconnects and they gave me better sound.
  Hence I am looking for a worthy but not very expensive upgrade (I need BNC--BNC).


----------



## JRG1990

How long is the cable? , it shouldn't add or take away anything from the sound I think the differences you are hearing are placebo or some other effect, the bluejeans cable should be fine I use the same Belden 1694A for my aerial lead theres nothing wrong with it. The http://www.supracables.co.uk/digitalaudiocables/trico-digital.html is avaible with BNC connectors it's also techincally better than the belden.


----------



## korzena

I use 1.5 metres long BJC cable.
 This is not placebo, I've tested a few different interconnects and I could hear the difference in sound, especially when used interconnect with some silver in it.
  Thanks for the recommendations. I will check them out.
   
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> How long is the cable? , it shouldn't add or take away anything from the sound I think the differences you are hearing are placebo or some other effect, the bluejeans cable should be fine I use the same Belden 1694A for my aerial lead theres nothing wrong with it. The http://www.supracables.co.uk/digitalaudiocables/trico-digital.html is avaible with BNC connectors it's also techincally better than the belden.


----------



## JRG1990

1.5metres isnt long enough to run into resistance problems, I don't think it matters what you buy to replace the belden longs it within in spec 75ohm and reasonably low resistance, I think you should just keep the belden and find a better use for the money.


----------



## korzena

Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> 1.5metres isnt long enough to run into resistance problems, I don't think it matters what you buy to replace the belden longs it within in spec 75ohm and reasonably low resistance, I think you should just keep the belden and find a better use for the money.


 

 What would be the preferable minimum length of digital interconnect in your opinion?


----------



## korzena

I've just realized I misunderstood your last post. You meant 1.5m is short enough, not to worry about resistance problems. I initially thought you were referring to the concept of the ideal length of digital interconnect according to which the cable should be at least 1.5 meters or more long. This is connected with reflections problem. However this theory is not supported by everyone and lots of known cable manufacturers have their standard length of digital interconnects of 1 meter, so they seem not to buy into this idea.
   
  As I stated before, I can hear differences in sound between different digital interconnects. Some of them sound more dynamic, some produce a bit grainy sound, some are more spacious than others. Maybe the cost/benefit ratio is smaller in case of digital interconnects compared to other components of audio chain, but I still think one should take care of these, too, if one wants to get the optimal sound from the system.
   
  So I would like to repeat my question to people who think that digital interconnect is something worth investing.
   
  What digital interconnect (up around to around $300) can give me:
  -good dynamics
  -deep and wide soundstage
  -naturalness and musicality
   
  Thank you!

  
  Quote: 





korzena said:


> What would be the preferable minimum length of digital interconnect in your opinion?


 
  Quote: 





jrg1990 said:


> 1.5metres isnt long enough to run into resistance problems, I don't think it matters what you buy to replace the belden longs it within in spec 75ohm and reasonably low resistance, I think you should just keep the belden and find a better use for the money.


----------



## DarkAudit

Ones are ones and zeroes are zeroes. How can a 1 be grainier than another 1? Is it a 1.02? Sorry, I don't think it's your cable.


----------



## korzena

In my opinion you just don't have enough experience with cables, otherwise you wouldn't say this.
  Anyway, everybody is entitled to his/her opinion and I am OK with yours.
  I don't want to get into this kind of discussion.
   
  Really looking forward to get some more recommendations!
   
  Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> Ones are ones and zeroes are zeroes. How can a 1 be grainier than another 1? Is it a 1.02? Sorry, I don't think it's your cable.


----------



## Devarika Woulf

I can only say that I use Nordost Silver-plated Blue Heavens which was recommended to me because of it's detail. With my gear, I have a warm, engaging sound that envelopes me in the song. Everything but badly-recorded material sounds great. Sometimes the treble is high but I believe that's the song itself. It's currently on sale...
   
  http://www.musicdirect.com/p-3853-nordost-blue-heaven-interconnects-pr.aspx


----------



## korzena

Quote: 





devarika woulf said:


> I can only say that I use Nordost Silver-plated Blue Heavens which was recommended to me because of it's detail. With my gear, I have a warm, engaging sound that envelopes me in the song. Everything but badly-recorded material sounds great. Sometimes the treble is high but I believe that's the song itself. It's currently on sale...
> 
> http://www.musicdirect.com/p-3853-nordost-blue-heaven-interconnects-pr.aspx


 
  Hi Deverica Wolf,
  Thank you for the recommendation and the link to the great offer!
  I remember reading that Nordost can be a bit bright and etched. For sure, it's very system dependent, however I better not risk with anything being even close to bright and it would hurt my ears in my system.
  Anyway, I am going to read more about this specific model. Thank you!


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





darkaudit said:


> Ones are ones and zeroes are zeroes. How can a 1 be grainier than another 1? Is it a 1.02? Sorry, I don't think it's your cable.


 


 Digital audio travels as a wave down the cable not 1's & 0's , the cables resistance can have affects on jitter by attenuating the highest frequencies , but for this to be audiable the resistance would have to be extremly high and the run of cable 10metres + , with a 1.5metre with the resistance of the belden cable theres nothing to worry about the cable is more than good enough for the job and theres nothing to gain from replacing it.


----------



## korzena

Any more recommendations for a good digital interconnect up to $300?


----------



## 129207

I know you're not here for the cable-discussion but seriously man, we're just looking out for you. I mean, it's your money and all but do consider reconsidering!  Spend that hard earned cash on something worth it. 

 You do realize someone could just braid a fancy sleeve over a $30 Monoprice cable, add some carbon-looking connectors, give it a fancy name and sell it to you for $300 right? I swear, if you tell people a magic cable will make their setup "more musical" they'll believe it, but only if the price is high enough.


----------



## korzena

Thanks for reminding me of this very true fact.
  However it is also a fact and my experience that there are better and worse cables. I've heard differences myself.
  True, $300 might be too much to pay for a digital interconnect. Ideally I would like to spend up to half this sum ($150). If someone recommends me $300 cable, I will be trying to get a used one.
  Even $150 might seem to be much for just a cable, but that's life! We buy lots of other stuff that is similarly overpriced...
  
  Quote: 





negakinu said:


> I know you're not here for the cable-discussion but seriously man, we're just looking out for you. I mean, it's your money and all but do consider reconsidering!  Spend that hard earned cash on something worth
> 
> You do realize someone could just braid a fancy sleeve over a $30 Monoprice cable, add some carbon-looking connectors, give it a fancy name and sell it to you for $300 right? I swear, if you tell people a magic cable will make their setup "more musical" they'll believe it, but only if the price is high enough.


----------



## JRG1990

Theres nothing quite as over-priced as a $300 cable, and if you are hearing a gritty sound then the cable is the last thing that will be causing it I suggest you look at the other components in your system.


----------



## CrystalT

I don't know what is more of a joke; organized religion, or people who believe these cables actually make a difference.

The science doesn't like, kiddos. Enjoy your placebo.

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## korzena

I think my components are already OK. Now I am looking for the last optimization touches - cables.
    
  Quote:


jrg1990 said:


> Theres nothing quite as over-priced as a $300 cable, and if you are hearing a gritty sound then the cable is the last thing that will be causing it I suggest you look at the other components in your system.


----------



## korzena

As I said before I am not going to get into discussion about cables.
   
  Looking forward to getting more recommendations of digital interconnects from head-fiers!
  
  Quote: 





crystalt said:


> I don't know what is more of a joke; organized religion, or people who believe these cables actually make a difference.
> The science doesn't like, kiddos. Enjoy your placebo.
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrestigeWW

Check out some cables from wireworld. 
   
  As for all this "placebo" talk, I find it frustrating to read posts from members who offer their opinion when none was asked.  If you don't believe in cabling, that's cool, but this is not the thread to talk about.  Respect the OP and take your discussions to a relevant thread.


----------



## JRG1990

Quote: 





prestigeww said:


> As for all this "placebo" talk, I find it frustrating to read posts from members who offer their opinion when none was asked.  If you don't believe in cabling, that's cool, but this is not the thread to talk about.  Respect the OP and take your discussions to a relevant thread.


 


 It's not opinion it's fact.


----------



## PrestigeWW

Whatever dude.  I'm not arguing with you.  My point is to share your wisdom with those who care. The OP doesn't, so move along.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





korzena said:


> As I said before I am not going to get into discussion about cables.
> 
> Looking forward to getting more recommendations of digital interconnects from head-fiers!


 

 Sorry Korzena, unfortunately this is what happens with every one of these threads, the OP asks for a quality cable recommendation, and you'll get a dozen people shouting at you "ALL CABLES ARE DUMB, BUY MONOPRICE DUMMY", as if that's in any way relevant or helpful.
   
  I don't believe that the S/Pdif cable matters as much as speaker cables or power cords, and it's been my experience that diminishing returns set in pretty quickly above the $200ish mark. I wouldn't recommend a $1000 digital cable to anyone, not unless they already have a $100K system, and have gone as far as they can or they want to go with the rest of their equipment.
   
  That being said, the Neotech NEVD-2001 is a superb digital cable, and is always my top recommendation. It's sold in bulk either by the foot or meter. Take Five Audio up in Canada sells a version that's pre-termindated with BNC, XHADOW, or WBT connectors, or you could just buy whatever length you require and then send it to Drew at Moon-Audio to be terminated however you wish. The bulk price is somewhere around $25/ft. You can spend a lot more, but you're unlikely to hear anything better.


----------



## korzena

PrestigeWW, DaveBSC
  Thank you for your recommendations.
  It's also my opinion that a digital cable affects the sound less than other cables, but it still does so it's worth to have a decent one.
  I'll check the cables you suggested.
  All the best!


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





korzena said:


> PrestigeWW, DaveBSC
> Thank you for your recommendations.
> It's also my opinion that a digital cable affects the sound less than other cables, but it still does so it's worth to have a decent one.
> I'll check the cables you suggested.
> All the best!


 

 Sure. VH Audio caries the Neotech, and Chris may be willing to terminate it for you, I'm not sure. VH also sells their own digital cable called the Pulsar AG, which I haven't heard but based on how good their unicrystal silver wire is, I'm guessing it's very good. I'm not really a fan of Acoustic Zen cables to answer your original question, and I think the Neotech can easily beat similar cables from other companies like the Hamonic Tech digital platinum, Cardas Lightning or Kimber AGDL.
   
  You may want to look into the Audio Magic Liquid Air digital though, I'm a big fan of AM cables, they have very reasonable prices for a company that sells through dealers, and the Liquid Air cables are great and pretty unique. The sound isn't really like anything else.


----------



## korzena

Thank you!
   
  I am also looking for good analog interconnects ($500). Would you have some recommendations?


----------



## DaveBSC

Sure. The Audio-Magic Excalibur II and Liquid Air SE come to mind first, followed by Kubala Sosna Anticipation.


----------



## PrestigeWW

I know DaveBSC isn't a big fan of them, but I've got Acoustic Zens in my system.  Matrix Reference IIs and Silver Reference IIs.  I like them a lot, for what it's worth.


----------



## korzena

davebsc said:


> Sure. The Audio-Magic Excalibur II and Liquid Air SE come to mind first, followed by Kubala Sosna Anticipation.


 
  Quote: 





prestigeww said:


> I know DaveBSC isn't a big fan of them, but I've got Acoustic Zens in my system.  Matrix Reference IIs and Silver Reference IIs.  I like them a lot, for what it's worth.


 
   
  Thanks a lot!
   
  Regarding the Acoustic Zens, I now use Matrix Reference II interconnects. I appreciate these cables for their beautiful tones, spaciousness, good weight and bass and highs extensions. Unfortunately they made mids (especially vocals) almost disappear in my system. Also I feel they sound a bit nervous. So they do not have good synergy in my system and this is why I want to change them.
  Dave, could you tell me what are the weak sides of Audio-Magic interconnects?
   
  Guys, have you ever listened to Anti Cables ICs? What do you think about them?


----------



## adamlau

I am currently using the Oyaide DR-510. Soft, clear details with a natural sound. Might send it out to cryo in a few weeks. Another option would be the Ridge Street Audio P!!! R-v3 DIGITAL MASTER. Eichmann (non-locking) bullets, solid silver conductor like the DR-510, factory cryo treated. Around $400, but I read its signature is focused on the type of sound you are looking for. Might be my next cable. Then again, I may decide to splurge and spring for the Shunyata Python Digital IC. That way I will complete a Shunyata loom (interconnects and power).


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





korzena said:


> Dave, could you tell me what are the weak sides of Audio-Magic interconnects?
> 
> Guys, have you ever listened to Anti Cables ICs? What do you think about them?


 

 Excalibur II is a silver ribbon cable, and is more "old style" Audio-Magic. Rich, dynamic, powerful, with plenty of detail, but a midrange that is a little dry. The Liquid Air series is not quite as dynamic (or at least the entry models aren't. I haven't heard Clairvoyant Liquid Air) but more than make up for it by improving in pretty much every other area - noise floor (not being made of metal helps with that), soundstage, mid-bass, midrange, and treble detail, and overall tonal balance.
   
  The anti-cables are OK for the price, but there's nothing particularly special about them. The idea that they are "more transparent, dynamic and "life like" than any other cable I have ever heard." is simply laughable, that or the designer has heard very few cables besides his own.


----------



## korzena

Thank you for the last recommendations!
   
  While I've been reading about them, I've encountered Purist Audio cables which look very promising to me. According to reviews and people's impressions they tend to be warmer, darker and heavier in bass and midrange. Actually this is something that would suit my system. 
  I've been also told they are well-suited for headphone-based systems because of their great musicality and extremely low noise floor.
   
  Have you ever had any experience with Musaeus or Elementa Advance or Aqueus Aureus or other Purist Audio analog interconnects?
   
  Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





korzena said:


> While I've been reading about them, I've encountered Purist Audio cables which look very promising to me. According to reviews and people's impressions they tend to be warmer, darker and heavier in bass and midrange. Actually this is something that would suit my system.
> I've been also told they are well-suited for headphone-based systems because of their great musicality and extremely low noise floor.
> 
> Have you ever had any experience with Musaeus or Elementa Advance or Aqueus Aureus or other Purist Audio analog interconnects?


 
   
  I have heard some of the very expensive Purist cables like Dominus and Venustas, but not the more affordable stuff. Dominus is VERY quiet, but it leans pretty heavily in favor of the warm and relaxed side. Venustas is a little more balanced and up front. I'd suggest contacting them if you're interested, each of the PAD cable lines goes in a somewhat different direction in terms of the sound.


----------



## korzena

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> I have heard some of the very expensive Purist cables like Dominus and Venustas, but not the more affordable stuff. Dominus is VERY quiet, but it leans pretty heavily in favor of the warm and relaxed side. Venustas is a little more balanced and up front. I'd suggest contacting them if you're interested, each of the PAD cable lines goes in a somewhat different direction in terms of the sound.


 

 Good idea. I'll contact PAD to ask for more info.
   
  And regarding the Audio-Magic The Liquid Air ICs, would you say they have full-bodied midrange. How is their weight in bass. My system is leaning towards bright side with more energy in upper mids and treble and I would like a cable that will balance it with heavier low-mids and bass. I am wondering if the Audio-Magic is not too good (too neutral) for me.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





korzena said:


> And regarding the Audio-Magic The Liquid Air ICs, would you say they have full-bodied midrange. How is their weight in bass. My system is leaning towards bright side with more energy in upper mids and treble and I would like a cable that will balance it with heavier low-mids and bass. I am wondering if the Audio-Magic is not too good (too neutral) for me.


 

 The Liquid Air cables are very detailed in the upper mid and treble region, but there's absolutely no harshness or brightness up top at all. The negative qualities that cables like the Acoustic Zen Silver Reference have are completely absent. Midrange is full bodied, without the slightly thin and dry sound of the earlier Audio-Magic silver ribbon cables like Excalibur. The one area where the entry Liquid Air cable comes up a little bit short is in deep bass and slam, it's just a little polite in that area. At the $400 level though, it's very tough to beat.


----------



## korzena

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> The Liquid Air cables are very detailed in the upper mid and treble region, but there's absolutely no harshness or brightness up top at all. The negative qualities that cables like the Acoustic Zen Silver Reference have are completely absent. Midrange is full bodied, without the slightly thin and dry sound of the earlier Audio-Magic silver ribbon cables like Excalibur. The one area where the entry Liquid Air cable comes up a little bit short is in deep bass and slam, it's just a little polite in that area. At the $400 level though, it's very tough to beat.


 
  Thank you for the very helpful information, Dave!


----------



## allhifi

Hi Korzena: Excellent post --and rebuttal against JRG 1990/JRG 1995 --I thought these guys vanished with the dinosaurs !
  
 The Acoustic Zen line, in general, is excellent -- I have not heard the MC-2 (squared) personally , but users speak very highly of them.
  I am familiar with other AZ product, including Interconnects, speaker wire and power cords --all excellent !
  
 What I'd strongly recommend --down the road, is for you to consider a Balanced/Symmetrical 120-V AC Power Supply/"Conditioner"
 (or, better yet, a dedicated AC power Re-generator --such as a PS Audio power-Plant. A 300 watt model is all that would be required.
  
 The performance gains (sound quality) are staggering ! Use of a quality Balanced/Symmetrical Power Supply (also in the 500-800-Watt range)
 is similarly impressive. Martin Glasband (of Equi=tech) stated jitter reduction of 50% using Balanced AC power.
  
 What I do know is that all of my source components --Tuner, CDP, DAC (and likely T/T) all sound much better fed a clean AC power signal. 
  
 Stick with Acoustic Zen MC-squared digital first, then consider above.
  
 Good luck.
  
 peter


----------



## allhifi

JRG1990 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Digital audio travels as a wave down the cable not 1's & 0's , the cables resistance can have affects on jitter by attenuating the highest frequencies , but for this to be audiable the resistance would have to be extremly high and the run of cable 10metres + , with a 1.5metre with the resistance of the belden cable theres nothing to worry about the cable is more than good enough for the job and theres nothing to gain from replacing it.



Wow ! What would be do without your inimitable insight.

pj


----------



## allhifi

Negakinu said:


> I know you're not here for the cable-discussion but seriously man, we're just looking out for you. I mean, it's your money and all but do consider reconsidering!  Spend that hard earned cash on something worth it.
> 
> You do realize someone could just braid a fancy sleeve over a $30 Monoprice cable, add some carbon-looking connectors, give it a fancy name and sell it to you for $300 right? I swear, if you tell people a magic cable will make their setup "more musical" they'll believe it, but only if the price is high enough.



Negakinu: How gracious and kind of you "look out for us" with your deep, indisputable expertise. Without folk like yourself gifted with such wisdom, there would be company's such as Audioquest, Wireworld, Kimber, Shunyata, Acoustic Zen and other similar fanciful company names selling expensive snake-oil, Thank you for your altruism. You've saved so many from financial (and musical) collapse with your indisputable expertise.  

pj


----------

